

Learning functional programming without growing a neckbeard - henning
https://marakana.com/s/post/1354/learning_functional_programming_scala_video

======
tluyben2
What's wrong with growing a neckbeard? For the kids around here; it hides your
7 chins when you get older and it looks more natural and is cheaper than
plastic surgery! Disclaimer: I do Haskell, Mercury and have a neckbeard :)

~~~
gtani
Neckbeards are heavily recommended for 22 year old metal musicians and fixed
gear riders, actually. Mercury, hmm, that's like being a clean, dylan,
mozart/Oz, miranda, or maybe modern Eiffel programmer, or having a unicorn in
your backyard

~~~
tluyben2
But i'm also a metal musician (guitar) but not 22 (since a long time :)... And
Mercury yeah that's my fondness for Prolog ( _ducking_ ) and Haskell combined.
Shame it's not more famous; it's very nice language imho. (I'm not telling you
about Einhorn though, that's a secret)

